# Beginer Kayaking Comp in BV Sunday July 25th



## bvwp1 (Oct 27, 2003)

Colorado Kayak Supply presents King and Queen of the Wave 2010, a fun and friendly event for beginner and amateur kayakers on July 25 in Buena Vista.

The event features three competitions: Simple Slalom, Freestyle and King and Queen of the Wave. All three contests will be held at the Buena Vista Whitewater Park on the South Main boat ramp where ample spectator seating will invite cheers and jeers.

The day’s festivities begin at 10 a.m. with a simple slalom course; best time wins.

The freestyle competition begins at Noon with a Preliminary Round that will be judged in the standard fashion with points awarded for displays of skills from low-scoring front surfing and side surfing, to higher scoring spins, on up to loops. In the lighthearted spirit of the competition, points can also be accrued for “face surfing” more than five seconds and rolling up; swimmers of legal drinking age won’t score anything but will be required to drink a booty beverage. The top six qualifiers from prelims will move on to the finals where the winner will be decided by a game of boater-style HORSE. This game will be called BOOF. Basically if you get all four letters you are boof’ed out of the competition.

The day’s final event begins at 2 p.m. with a King and Queen of the Wave, a test of skill, cunning and determination. The format calls for heats of three competitors to charge the feature at once. The individual who stays on the feature the longest will advance to the next round. The last male and last female competitor left surfing upright will be coronated the victors.

Registration will begin at 9 a.m. the day of the event. Each event will have a $10 fee or register for all three for just $20. The day will be on a rolling schedule, so come early to be sure to catch all the action.

For further information, call CKS at 719.395.8653.


----------

